# FM August '15 Litters



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Had two litters this week. 

First is Silver Agouti x Burmese Agouti. She had nine babies, seven of which were boys. I removed five boys. They're born Tuesday, picture taken yesterday.










Second is Chocolate x Champagne. She had only these two, a Chocolate girl and a Champagne boy. Unfortunately, the boy is quite small. They're born Wednesday, picture taken yesterday.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your litters! Hopefully the champagne buck will have a growth spurt and catch up to his sister.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

out of curiosity how did you choose which of the boys you kept :?:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Zamwyn: Thank you! With only the two of them, odds are good 

Sarah: I am going for Silver Agouti, and the litter outcome would be Silver Agouti and Burmese Agouti, so I picked from colour and size.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Carla's Silver Agouti/Burmese Agouti babies are 6 days old. I'm a little curious, because it looks like there are more than two colours, but only time will tell. Patience isn't my strongest suit. 


















Eilli's Chocolate/Champagne babies are 5 days old. The Champagne buck is still only half the size of his sister, but he's growing and not actually skinny, so I'm giving him some more time. The Chocolate doe is quite chubby, though.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Such wrinkled little noses.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Pictures from yesterday. I am going to UK on Tuesday and will be staying for a week, so it'll be a little while before I can post new pictures of these little ones. ♥
So in the first litter, one of the girls has a tail kink. I have no idea whether she was born with it or got it by accident, so I won't be using her. In the second little, the Chocolate doe has a sort of... well, it's not a kink, because I can't actually feel it, but it looks kinda bent. The litters are in no way related, so it's pure coincidence. 
As for the colours of that first litter, well, there were supposed to be two. There are four. I recently learned that a sister of the parents carries Blue, so that might explain it.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So, even though I've stopped breeding, I thought you'd maybe like to see the last pics of these babies, taken yesterday.
Poor camera quality and poor light makes the mice look a bit darker than they really are.

From the first litter, the two boys:

















And the girls with Mum:
















The girl with kinked tail I am keeping as petter.

In the other litter, the Chocolate turned out to be a buck as well. Misgendering hasn't happened to me in a long time.  








His tail looks completely normal now.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

They've gotten so big already!


----------

